
By any objective measure, California is the most business-friendly state - MilnerRoute
http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/9/24/1572668/-Suck-it-conservatives-By-any-objective-measure-California-is-the-most-business-friendly-state
======
refurb
Wait, burdensome regulations _buy_ a social safety net? Someone will have to
explain that to me. I see no connection between spending days to get a permit
to put a new wall socket in my office and a social safety net.

What a twisted, confused and convoluted argument.

